# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Sql,ndertimi I Pyetsoreve (query) Ne Gjra Ose Qbe Ne Access

## edsh

Ju Lutem Na Ndihmoni Me Ndonje Material Te Vlefshem Per Te Mar Bazat E Kesaj  Teknike....

----------

